# Online-Petition geg. drohendes Bikeverbot in hessischen Wäldern!



## MissQuax (4. Juli 2012)

*Damit es auch möglichst jeder liest (was je nach Thread-Titel eben nicht der Fall ist, daher hier ein hoffentlich zugkräftiger Titel):

Wichtig, bitte ALLE die Online-Petition unterzeichnen - so was könnte sonst Schule machen! 

Oder legt ihr für eure Waldbesitzer, Förster, Jäger und Politiker die Hand ins Feuer, daß die nicht dann irgendwann in die gleiche Kerbe hauen?

Wehret den Anfängen!

BITTE macht alle mit - es tut nicht weh und kostet euch nichts (außer ein paar Klicks und 2 Minuten eurer Zeit). Aber es hilft!*

.

*Bitte hier unterschreiben*: Online Petition gegen Bikeverbot in Hessens Wäldern!

.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Juli 2012)

ist die teilnahem an der petitin nach nur 3 tagen nicht etwas dürftig? 

bisher haben nur 0,12% (also noch nicht mal 1%!) aller hessischen einwohner unterschrieben und die verlaufskurve flacht auch schon ab. irgendwie ist das internet doch sehr viel kleiner, als es sonst immer den anschein hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (5. Juli 2012)

Es ist Urlaubszeit.

Außerdem weis selbst ein Großteil der Biker nicht Bescheid.

Vielleicht sollte man jedem den man unterwegs mit einem Bike trifft, Bescheid sagen.

Es wird sicherlich noch eine Schub geben, wenn es in den Bikezeitschriften steht und die Presse als solche was dazu schreibt.

Die Presse muss aber richtig gefüttert werden, damit es nicht nach hinten losgeht.

ray


----------



## scylla (5. Juli 2012)

nicht nur biker! auch andere sportler, z.b. kletterer (die ja teils auch massiv mit verboten zu kämpfen haben)... oder einfach friends&family. haut einfach alle an, sich zu solidarisieren. 
am besten eine rundmail starten, mit einer kurzen erklärung (und auch dem hinweis, dass ja nicht nur mountainbiker betroffen sind, sondern auch spaziergänger, hollandradfahrer, geocacher, ...) und dem link auf die petition und bitten, dass jeder es selber nochmal an seine freunde und bekannten weiterleitet. 
wenn es nur hier im ibc oder anderen bike-foren diskutiert wird, liest es auch nur, wer hier rein schaut. viele biker sind hier aber gar nicht aktiv, und nicht-biker erst recht nicht.


----------



## MissQuax (5. Juli 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> nicht nur biker! auch andere sportler, z.b. kletterer (die ja teils auch massiv mit verboten zu kämpfen haben)... oder einfach friends&family. haut einfach alle an, sich zu solidarisieren.
> am besten eine rundmail starten, mit einer kurzen erklärung (und auch dem hinweis, dass ja nicht nur mountainbiker betroffen sind, sondern auch spaziergänger, hollandradfahrer, geocacher, ...) und dem link auf die petition und bitten, dass jeder es selber nochmal an seine freunde und bekannten weiterleitet.
> wenn es nur hier im ibc oder anderen bike-foren diskutiert wird, liest es auch nur, wer hier rein schaut. viele biker sind hier aber gar nicht aktiv, und nicht-biker erst recht nicht.



 Genauso muß es laufen!

Habe gestern nacht schon die Hälfte meiner FB-Freunde persönlich angeschrieben (mit leicht variiertem) Mustertext und um Mithilfe gebeten. Heute morgen auch schon telefonisch Unterstützung beim Procedere der Stimmabgabe geleistet.  Heute abend geht's weiter mit der 2. Hälfte.

Ich werde mit ausgedruckten Unterschriftslisten und Abreißzettelchen hier im Umkreis mal ein paar Fahrradhändler und Supermärkte abklappern. Auch wenn da bestimmt nicht allzuviel zusammen kommt - egal, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist!


----------



## Zottel23 (5. Juli 2012)

hab mich auch schon eingetragen..


----------



## rayc (5. Juli 2012)

http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/anlagen/Hessen2012/unterschriftenliste_120702.pdf

Bitte ausdrucken und in Bikeläden, .... (mit entsprechender Erlaubnis!) auslegen!

Danke

Ray


----------



## Intro (5. Juli 2012)

Hab ich auch schon bischen reingehängt und hoffe das somit ein paar mehr stimmen dazukommen

leider wurde auf einem board der beitrag direkt gelöscht da ein Moderator meinte sie wollen keine politischen Themen besprechen schade


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2012)

logo , die zettelchen und  unterschriftenliste werden die politiker mit sicherheit wahnsinnig beeindrucken .. die nehmen die als klopapier .-


----------



## codit (6. Juli 2012)

Die Leute von DIMB nebst Unterstuetzern zeigen hoechsten Einsatz, Frau Blutbuche nervt in allen
einschlaegigen Threads mit Daefetismus. Halt einfach die Klappe, wenn Du nichts beizutragen hast!

Mit MdL Stephan (Kreis Bergstrasse) habe ich uebrigens bereits einen umfangreichen Schriftwechsel.
Er teilt die Argumente fuer "Open Trails" zwar nicht, nimmt sie aber zumindest zur Kenntnis. Und steter
Tropfen hoehlt den Stein.

Schaut Heute mal in den Bergstraesser Anzeiger. Auf der Hessenseite kommt unsere Anliegen dort umfangreich zur Sprache. Ist der dpa-Artikel, der gestern schon in einer Frankfurter Tageszeitung zu lesen war. Frau Puttrich fehlinterpretiert zwar wieder die aktuelle Rechtslage, sonst ist der Artikel aber ganz in Ordnung.

codit


----------



## rayc (6. Juli 2012)

codit, kannst du den Artikel bitte an den DIMB (Helmut, Präsi, ...) weiterleiten.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. Juli 2012)

..was hat das mit nerven zu  tun , wenn man vorher schon weiss, dass eine sache ausgeht , wie das hornberger schiessen ..??  aber wer nach der maxime lebt : die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt , der hoffe weiter ..  ich fahre in dieser zeit lieber .-


----------



## codit (6. Juli 2012)

@ray: done!

@blutbuche: abwarten, ich habe Hoffnung

Leserbrief zur Richtigstellung der Puttrichschen Falschaussagen ging soeben an den
Bergstraesser Anzeiger:


> Im Artikel "Streit um Mountainbike-Strecken" wird Frau Minsterin Puttrich mit der Aussage zitiert, dass Querfeldeinfahren mit Fahrrädern durch die von ihr angestrebte Neufassung des Landesforstegesetzes in Hessens Wäldern erlaubt werden soll. Diese Aussage ist irreführend:
> - Kaum ein Mountainbiker wünscht "querfeldein" zu fahren oder praktiziert dies in der Praxis. Vielmehr wird auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen gefahren. Das sind die auf den einschlägigen Wanderkarten des Landesvermessungsamtes eingezeichneten Wege und Pfade, die in der Regel auch Markierungen aufweisen. Nach gegenwärtiger Gesetzeslage ist das erlaubt. Wir MTBler wollen erreichen, dass uns eine derartige Wegenutzung auch in Zukunft gestattet bleibt.
> - In §15, Absatz 2 des Gesetzneuentwurfs sollen für Reiter und Fahrradfahrer hingegen ausschliesslich die Nutzung von Wegen erlaubt werden, die "von nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Kfz ganzjährig befahren werden können". Mit einer derartigen Regelung wäre bei wortgetreuer Auslegung die Nutzung der meisten mir an den Anstiegen der Bergstrasse und des vorderen Odenwalds bekannten Forstwege in Zukunft illegal. Selbst die Teerstrasse zum Melibokusgipfel ist ja üblicherweise an mehreren Wintertagen schnee- bzw. eisbedeckt und dann von dem im Artikel angesprochenen Smart kaum zu bezwingen.
> 
> ...


----------



## x-rossi (6. Juli 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..was hat das mit nerven zu  tun , wenn man vorher schon weiss, dass eine sache ausgeht , wie das hornberger schiessen ..??  aber wer nach der maxime lebt : die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt , der hoffe weiter ..  ich fahre in dieser zeit lieber .-


ich kann mich an ein thema erinnern, welches du schon als tot begraben wolltest, es aber trotz all deiner hellseherischen fähigkeiten dennoch immer weiter wächst.

du hießt hier ja schon mal anders und hast auch schon unter deinem alten namen - nicht nur genervt - sondern auch beleidigt. dann wurde dir seitens moderation/administration durch sperrung vor den bug geschossen. und unter deinem neuen namen hast du dann - etwas kleinlauter - wieder nach halt im forum gesucht, drehst aber nach und nach wieder zu alter form auf. womit bist du unzufrieden? mit dir selbst? bilder von dir gabs ja schon genug zu sehen und lesen konnte man auch schon jede menge von dir. alles rotz! sowohl, als auch.

du hast schon damals nichts gewusst und heute weißt du leider genausowenig. schade, dass du in so einer haut feststeckst. das muss wahrlich keine freude bereiten.

du tust mir aufrichtig leid, dennoch wünsche ich dir das allerbeste im weiteren verlauf deiner wesensänderung. hoffentlich zum positiven.


----------



## camaroracer (7. Juli 2012)

Ich hab heute meine Hausrunde über Burg Frankenstein, Burg Tannenberg und Melibokus gedreht. Zu meinem Entsetzen haben von 18 angesprochenen Bikern nur 5 etwas über die geplante Änderung des Forstgesetzes und die Möglichkeit über die Petition etwas dagegen zu tun gewusst (nur 4 hatten ihre Stimme tatsächlich abgegeben)  . Von Material, Fahrtechnik und Kondition zu schliessen waren das keine Leute die nur 3x im Jahr zum Vatertag, Kegelausflug oder mit der Familie biken. Ich habe auch keinerlei Aushänge o.ä. gesehen.
Auch Gestern beim Online Einkauf bei einem der, wie ich vermute, größten Online Bikeshops Deutschlands mit Sitz in Kronberg/Taunus gab es keinerlei Hinweis auf das Thema. Die sollten doch eigentlich um die Interessen ihrer Kundschaft wissen und ihren Beitrag dazu leisten  .

Es gibt noch viel zu tun . . . . . . 

Am Montag knöpfe ich mir mal meine bikenden Arbeitskollegen vor.


EDIT : Auf der Webseite / Startseite des Online - Bikehändlers gibt es einen sehr kleinen Hinweis wenn man ein gutes Stück nach Unten scrollt.
Könnte auf Grund der hohen Wichtigkeit auch ein wenig präsenter platziert sein :-( .


Gruß
Bernd


----------



## HelmutK (7. Juli 2012)

Danke für Euer Engagement und weiter so. Was wir alle gemeinsam in den letzten Tagen geleistet haben und in den kommenden Tagen und Wochen noch leisten werden, bleibt nicht ohne Wirkung.

Jeder einzelne Mountainbiker, den Ihr erreicht und davon überzeugt, dass wir uns wehren müssen und können, zählt. Jeder Kommentar und jeder Leserbrief an die Medien, in dem wir für unsere Anliegen eintreten, zählt. Jeder Nichtbiker, egal ob Geocacher, Wanderer, Triathlet oder Reiter, den ihr erreicht, zählt. Die Summe vieler kleiner Schritte ist nicht zu unterschätzen.

Und vergesst nicht, dass wir aus Kreisen, die noch nicht so im Internet und auf Facebook vertreten sind, noch Unterstützung bekommen; der ADFC, der HRV und die Verbände der Reiter sind mit im Boot. Es werden auch noch mehr Unterstützer kommen, denn wir haben in den letzten Tagen, Bikehändler, Fitnessstudios, Hersteller und  Radsportvereine in ganz Hessen angeschrieben und mit Infomaterial versorgt.

Wir stehen in Hessen auch nicht alleine da. Uns erreichen täglich mehr und mehr Angebote zur Unterstützung aus allen Teilen Deutschlands. Wenn die Hessische Regierung nicht bald zur Besinnung kommt, wird sie dem Mountainbiketourismus, den viele hessische Regionen gerade für sich gewinnen wollen, nachhaltigen Schaden zufügen.

Und last but not least arbeiten wir heftig an der Medienfront. Hier gibt es nicht nur Medien, wie die FNP oder den BA die ungeprüft jeden Unsinn und jede Falschinformation veröffentlichen, die in den ministeriellen Pressemitteilungen stehen. Es gibt auch Medien, die sich für die Hintergründe interessieren und dann gut recherchierte Artikel schreiben. Mit denen arbeiten wir intensiv zusammen und da wird es in der nächsten Zeit einige Berichte geben, die der hessischen Politik kein gutes Zeugnis ausstellen. 

Open Trails!


----------



## bernd e (8. Juli 2012)

Denkt bei allem auch an eure Eltern, Freunde, Oma, Opa und ganz wichtig Kinder, Enkel, Neffen und Nichten. Es gibt keine Altersgrenze für eine Petition oder Demo und die Kurzen drüfen die Suppe nach uns auslöfflen!

Was einige evtl. nicht Wissen: es trifft auch Wanderer und Reiter!
Also macht bei jedem Mensch Werbung für die Unterschriftenaktionen! 
Ich erzähle auf alle Fälle jedem was davon, ober er es hören will oder nicht. Zudem hängt bei mir an der Garage (liegt direkt an einem beliebten Radweg) das DIMB-Plakat inkl. Unterschriftenliste und Schreiberling zur direkten Teilnahme. Gelegenheiten gibt es viele und wir müssen alle nutzen!

Auszug:


> (4) Betreten mehrere Personen den Wald zur Verfolgung eines gemeinsamen Zweckes,
> steht ihnen das Betretungsrecht nur zu, wenn nach den örtlichen Gegebenheiten eine
> Beeinträchtigung des betroffenen Waldgebietes nicht zu erwarten ist.
> (5) Jedes Betreten und jede Benutzung des Waldes, die über das nach Abs. 1 bis 4 zulässige
> Maß hinausgeht, bedarf der Zustimmung der Waldbesitzerin oder des Waldbesitzers.



Wanderer in einer Gruppe müssen das also auch anmelden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (8. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## bernd e (8. Juli 2012)

Kleiner Nachtrag:
Erstaunlich ist, dass weder der hess. Wanderverband, DAV und Reitverband mit nur einem Wort auf das drohende Gesetz hinweisen! 

Juckt die das nicht, wissen die von nichts oder woran liegt das!?


----------



## HelmutK (8. Juli 2012)

bernd e schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag:
> Erstaunlich ist, dass weder der hess. Wanderverband, DAV und Reitverband mit nur einem Wort auf das drohende Gesetz hinweisen!
> 
> Juckt die das nicht, wissen die von nichts oder woran liegt das!?



Die Reiter juckt das schon und die sind auch informiert, aber so richtig online sind die wohl nicht, sondern treffen sich eher "analog":

http://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/schmitten/12169370.htm
http://www.taunusreiter.de/


----------



## bernd e (8. Juli 2012)

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist:
Bike und Mountainbike haben das Thema als Tagespunkt irgendwo inzwischen rel. weit unten auf ihrer Webseite statt oben angepinnt.
Bikesport und die World of MTB hat gar nichts auf der Webseite.
Und der ADFC und auch der DAV-Hessen hat auch nüschte auf ihrer Webseite.

Juckt das Thema die Verbände und Magazin-Betreiber nicht!?


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juli 2012)

genau das gleiche in den bikeshops - schaust du rein, siehst du keine aufregung, kein infomaterial. läuft ja alles, wie gehabt ...


----------



## bernd e (9. Juli 2012)

Ich habe in 2 Bikeshops Listen abgegeben und einen per Mail versorgt. Zudem habe ich die drei aufgeklärt um was es geht ==> zwei machen mit, der mit der Mail habe ich seit dem noch nicht gesprochen.


----------



## wusel_ffm (9. Juli 2012)

Hier wäre es auch klasse wenn nen klick oder zwei von jedem dazukommen.  In beiden Artikeln gibts ne Umfrage zum Thema Trailverbot. 

http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Landkreis/Mountainbiker-sind-in-Aufruhr

http://www.fnp.de/fnp/region/hessen/streit-um-mountainbikestrecken_rmn01.c.9969622.de.html

Also ran an die Abstimmung so das die Redakteure der FNP im speziellen einsehen das deren tendenziöse Berichterstattung nix bringt.


----------



## raccoon78 (10. Juli 2012)

bernd e schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag:
> Erstaunlich ist, dass weder der hess. Wanderverband, DAV und Reitverband mit nur einem Wort auf das drohende Gesetz hinweisen!
> 
> Juckt die das nicht, wissen die von nichts oder woran liegt das!?



Ich habe vergangene Woche alle regionalen Vereine, Verbände, Organisationen, Reiterhöfe etc. angeschrieben derer ich habhaft werden konnte.

Reaktion bis heute gleich Null....
Viele wissen zwar davon, sehen sich aber selbst nicht betroffen, sondern nur die bösen Mountainbiker die es eh verdient haben einen auf den Deckel zu bekommen.
Meine Bitte daher, leistet Aufklärungsarbeit wann immer möglich.
Wir (Mountainbiker) sind hier nicht alleine im sinkenden Schiff, allerdings wohl die Einzigen die angefangen haben Wasser zu schöpfen....

Allerdings ist man bei uns an der Bergstrasse wenigstens am aktivsten, wenn ich mir die Verteilung der Stimmen in der Petition anschaue (Bensheim liegt an Platz 1), insofern mal ein dickes Danke an die Südhessen!!! )

Gruß

Martin 
DIMB IG Odenwald


----------



## bernd e (10. Juli 2012)

Gute Aktion 
Auch ich schicke an alle Möglichen Leute Mails, haue jeden an der es hören will oder nicht (mein Weibchen ist schon total genervt ). Aber wie du schon sagst: Viele fühlen sich nicht betroffen und wenn es soweit ist weinen alle.
Was die Wanderer noch nicht begriffen haben (und das ist eine große Gruppe mit einer guten Lobby), sie sind vom geplanten Betretungsrecht total betroffen. Es gibt selten Einzelwanderer, dafür meist Wandergruppen.

Ihr Hessen habt von mir (und vieler meiner Bekannten) Randbayer volle Unterstützung, ich gebe alles!


----------



## Tribal84 (10. Juli 2012)

nun auch noch im morgenweb das alle gegen die biker sind :

http://www.morgenweb.de/region/berg...nimmt-der-freizeitdruck-noch-mehr-zu-1.641693


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (10. Juli 2012)

Die Puttrich hat es ja faustdick hinter den Ohren
http://www.pro-iure-animalis.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=891&Itemid=108

Daher auch hier

http://www.openpetition.de/petition...etz-auszurichten-keine-gesetzgebungs-willkuer
Autsch sehe, jetzt gerade erst das die Petition zu ende ist.

ray


----------



## HelmutK (10. Juli 2012)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist man bei uns an der Bergstrasse wenigstens am aktivsten, wenn ich mir die Verteilung der Stimmen in der Petition anschaue (Bensheim liegt an Platz 1), insofern mal ein dickes Danke an die Südhessen!!! )
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...


 
Als Bensheimer in der Diaspora bin ich stolz auf Euch


----------



## mkolb (10. Juli 2012)

bernd e schrieb:


> Was mir auch aufgefallen ist:
> Bike und Mountainbike haben das Thema als Tagespunkt irgendwo inzwischen rel. weit unten auf ihrer Webseite statt oben angepinnt.
> Bikesport und die World of MTB hat gar nichts auf der Webseite.
> Und der ADFC und auch der DAV-Hessen hat auch nüschte auf ihrer Webseite.
> ...



das ist so nicht korrekt. Der ADFC ist in viele Gliederungen unterteilt: Bundesverwand, Landesverband, Kreisverband, Ortsverband. Es wird hier auf Landes-, Kreis- und Orts-Ebene sehr heftig diskutiert und auch auf den jeweiligen Homepage veröffentlicht und durch zahlreiche Newsletter verbreitet.
z. B.
http://www.adfc-hessen.de
http://www.adfc-seligenstadt.de
http://www.adfc-kreis-gg.de
http://www.adfc-muehlheim.de
http://www.adfc-darmstadt.de

Tschau
Martin


----------



## bernd e (10. Juli 2012)

Da es nicht nur Hessen angeht, hätte ich auf der ADFC-Mainpage auch einen Hinweis erwartet.


----------



## HelmutK (10. Juli 2012)

Der ADFC ist sehr aktiv und ADFC/DIMB arbeiten eng zusammen

http://www.zeit.de/auto/2012-07/mountainbikes-hessen/

Übrigens sollte man den Schreiberlingen vom BA vielleicht mal die Zeit-Online Berichterstattung zeigen. Davon könnten die einiges lernen


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Der ADFC ist sehr aktiv und ADFC/DIMB arbeiten eng zusammen
> 
> http://www.zeit.de/auto/2012-07/mountainbikes-hessen/
> 
> Übrigens sollte man den Schreiberlingen vom BA vielleicht mal die Zeit-Online Berichterstattung zeigen. Davon könnten die einiges lernen




sehr schön, endlich mal ein positiver, gut recherchierter artikel, der alle seiten zur sprache kommen lässt und nicht nur die propaganda der regierung verbreitet


----------



## raccoon78 (11. Juli 2012)

Mal so am Rande....

Aktuell liegt Bensheim bei der Online Petition immer noch an Platz 1 mit gegenwärtig 200 Unterzeichnern.
Mal ein paar Zahlenspielereien:
Bei 40.000 Einwohner sind 200 volle 0,5% angesichts dessen worum es geht meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade wenig.
Wenn ich mal etwas weiterspinne...
Bei der letzten Bürgermeisterwahl haben 13.750 Bensheimer Ihre Stimme abgegeben gehen wir mal davon aus unsere 200 sind alle Wahlberechtigt (die bei der nächsten Wahl auch alle wählen gehen weil sie sauer sind), dann macht das knapp 1,45% aller Wähler.
Wenn man jetzt überlegt dass die Petition gerade mal ein paar Tage alt ist und noch einen Monat läuft nenne ich das doch mal ein Argument 

Weiter so!!
Wie heißt es beim DAV so schön.... "wir sind viele!" 

DANKE!!


----------



## mkolb (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo, gibt es sowas wie einen Flyer (zum Download + Ausdrucken), den man einerseits Leuten in die Hand drücken kann (mit Infos + Links) bzw. in Geschäften aufhängen kann ?
Auf der Tour, kann ich schlecht Links weitersagen, merkt sich keiner.

Tschau
Martin


----------



## raccoon78 (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo Martin, 

schau mal ganz unten

http://www.dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/gesetzesnovelle-in-hessen

Gruß 

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (11. Juli 2012)

HelmutK schrieb:


> Übrigens sollte man den Schreiberlingen vom BA vielleicht mal die Zeit-Online Berichterstattung zeigen. Davon könnten die einiges lernen



Erledigt


----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2012)

Präsi schrieb:


> Die viel gelesene und hoch seriöse "Zeit" hat sich des Themas angenommen. Seit gestern Abend wurden schon 62 Kommentare zum Artikel geschrieben, die zum großen Teil nicht pro Bike sind. *Also bitte haut in die Tasten!*
> Hier ist der Artikel zu finden:
> http://www.zeit.de/auto/2012-07/mountainbikes-hessen



bitte alle Kommentieren! 
Hier ist es imo besonders wichtig, da viele Leser. 
Wenn man manche Kommentare liest, könnte einem schlecht werden... was für ein Bild müssen manche Leute wohl von uns haben?  
Da müssen wir (möglichst sachlich) ein bisschen dagegen halten!


----------



## bernd e (11. Juli 2012)

Mal so ne Frage:
Wie zählen eigentlich die Unterschriften auf den Unterschriftenlisten? 
Was zählt mehr: Unterschrift oder Onlinepetition, oder beides gleich?

Da werden ja auch noch einige bis 15.08. bei der DIMB eintreffen.


----------



## rayc (11. Juli 2012)

Ich denke mal, das diese abgeglichen werden.

Diese Diskussion hatten wir schon wegen der parallel laufenden Petition der Reiter. Wo man zusätzlich aus versehen 2 Petitionen gestartet hat.
Eine laufende Petition lässt sich aber nicht so leicht stoppen.

ray


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

dieser Artikel steht heute in den Webnachrichten.

Auf was für einem Planeten leben die Leute


----------



## Intro (12. Juli 2012)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Auf was für einem Planeten leben die Leute




das frag ich mich auch !
wanderer sind sowieso irgendwie die größten und besten die sich beschweren das man sie fast umfährt 

obwohl sie in 100ter gruppen den ganzen weg blockieren 


aber ich hoffe das es ein erfolg für uns wird , auch wenn nichtmal 1% der hessen mitgestimmt hat bis heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (13. Juli 2012)

Dafür trifft der Gesetzesentwurf die 100ter-Gruppe auch. Das haben nur noch nicht begriffen


----------



## Intro (16. Juli 2012)

Heute morgen wurde das thema bei FFH angeschnitten , hab nicht alles mitbekommen da ich schaffen musste , aber so langsam ist die online petition am stagnieren


----------



## raccoon78 (16. Juli 2012)

Also ich würde 600 pro Tag jetzt nicht stagnieren nennen. Mühsam nährt sich das Eichchörnchen (wenn es nicht vorm bösen Mountainbiker flüchten muss....). Sind ja noch ein paar Tage hin, warte mal ab wenn der ein oder andere wieder aus dem Urlaub da ist und wenn die Bikebravos erstmal auch Printartikel am Start haben.

Nichts desto trotz, müssen wir alle weiter fleißig die Werbetrommel rühren!!! 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## HelmutK (16. Juli 2012)

Intro schrieb:


> Heute morgen wurde das thema bei FFH angeschnitten , hab nicht alles mitbekommen da ich schaffen musste , aber so langsam ist die online petition am stagnieren



Nur nicht die Flinte ins Korn werfen, das Werben und Gewinnen von Unterstützern ist halt mühsame Klein-/Kleinarbeit....

Schaut Euch - ok, ich will jetzt motivieren - das Medienecho an, das das Thema schon bekommen hat. Schaut Euch die vielen Kommentare der Szene zu den eher biker-unfreundlichen Artikel an. Schaut mal auf Google, auf wie vielen Seiten jetzt schon auf unser Anliegen hingewiesen wird.Und wir sind ja gerade mal in der dritten Woche unseres Protests und das auch noch mitten in der Feriensaison. Trotzdem haben wir über 30.000 Unterstützer für die Petition, über 5.500 Fans unserer FB-Seite, etc. Alles gute Gründe, um motiviert und engagiert weiter zu machen


----------



## Intro (16. Juli 2012)

Ok mag sein dennoch , wenn man den "andrang" der ersten woche anschaut ist es momentan doch recht "still" geworden 

und bei FFH wurde zwar was darüber erzähl aber auch erstmal eine stellungsnahme von der "dame" Puttrich als kurz-interview gesendet - in der alles so erzählt wurde das es im endeffekt schon immer so gewesen wäre , nun aber erstmal im klartext verfasst wird


----------



## Micro767 (17. Juli 2012)

FFH war Sonntagabend auch am machen mit Interview von der Puttrich und unserem Thomas, sowie Anrufern, Emails und FB 

die 2 Std die ich so mit bekommen haben waren ganz auf unserer Seite, nur die Moteratorin hatte sich vorher auch nicht wirklich schlau gemacht und hatte eins zwei unglückliche Vormulierungen


----------



## canecorso (25. Juli 2012)

*Hessens FDP solidarisiert sich mit Mountainbikern*



http://www.echo-online.de/nachricht...isiert-sich-mit-Mountainbikern;art175,3085769


----------



## bernd e (25. Juli 2012)

Haben die Grünen erkannt das diese Einschränkungen nicht notwendig sind, da es nichts "grünes" beinhaltet?
Sind die Grünen nicht so grün wie sie tun  ?
Oder wollen sich einfach nur Opposition sein?

Ich finde den Bericht gut , immer schön drauf auf die schwarzen


----------



## Gaunt (25. Juli 2012)

Was ich mich irgendwie Frage:
Das wichtigste Argument ist immer, dass in Zukunft Strecken ausgewiesen werden können. 

Aber was bedeutet das konkret?
-Übernimmt der Hessenforst die Kosten für Bau und Pflege?
-Es wird mit Wandererschutz argumentiert. Haben die also Betretungsverbot?
-Wer stellt Schilder mit: "Wandern verboten" auf?
-Bereits ausgewiesene MTB Strecken führen oft über stark "bewanderte" Wege. Wie schauts hier mit der Haftung aus? Haben MTB's "vorfahrt"?
-Gibt's nur ein "Friss oder Stirb" bei der Wahl des Weges? Der HF gibt also den Weg vor.
-Rechtssicherheit für Trails? Angenommen es wird Geld und Zeit investiert. Welcher Schutz besteht z.B. vor dem Jäger der sich plötzlich (z.B. nach Pachtwechsel) gestört fühlt?
-Gibt es eine Handhabe bei "Verweigerungshaltung" wie an der Rinne?
-Pfad ausweisen ist eine Sache. Aber wer (Downhillstrecken) baut braucht Genehmigungen und muss Haftung übernehmen. 
...

Vielleicht kann man so ja auch Vorgehen. Von wegen unausgegorene Idee...


----------



## Gerald (17. August 2012)

Und wem haben wir den ganzen unnötigen Mist zu verdanken? Natürlich den Radkollegen, die meinten, sie müssten mit Schaufel und Pike durch den Wald ziehen um auf fremden Boden ohne Erlaubniss Veränderungen durchführen mussten.

Ich hatte schon vor Jahren hier geschrieben, dass so ein Verhalten nicht tollerierbar ist. Jetzt kommt die Quittung. Warum kann man eigentlich nicht auf den vorhandenen Wegen, ohne diese baulich verändern zu müssen oder Neue kreieren zu wollen, einfach mit Spaas und Freude radeln?

Ich bin gegen "ausgeschilderte" MTB Routen wie man sie jetzt doch häufiger durch die Geoparkinitiative sieht. Warum? Irgendwann kommt auch hier der Rückschlag der da lautet: Fahren ist *nur noch *auf ausgeschielderten Wegen erlaubt. Nein, glaubt ihr nicht? ==> abwarten


Gerald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (18. August 2012)

Gerald schrieb:


> Und wem haben wir den ganzen unnötigen Mist zu verdanken? Natürlich den Radkollegen, die meinten, sie müssten mit Schaufel und Pike durch den Wald ziehen um auf fremden Boden ohne Erlaubniss Veränderungen durchführen mussten.



Das ist im Moment schon nicht erlaubt, wozu braucht man dann noch eine Gesetzesänderung?

Wenn es die Forstleute endlich raffen würden dass Leute eigene Trails bauen wollen und dies unterstützen würden dann könnten sie auch schön kanalisieren wo und was gebaut wird. Aber wenn man 10 Jahre lang von Amt zu Amt rennen muss nur um überhaupt in die Nähe einer Genehmigung für eine legale Strecke zu kommen brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern dass Leute den einfacheren Weg wählen und nicht erst lange fragen.


----------



## Perga (23. August 2012)

http://www.hessen.de/irj/hessen_Int...tral=b8a05f4a-c115-9317-9cda-a2b417c0cf46.htm

Bewegung?


----------



## codit (25. August 2012)

Am Toten Mann hier in Bensheim hat Frau Puttrich dieses Ding



wohl zur Ausarbeitung Ihrer Kompromissgedanken in Einsatz geschickt.
Wir duerfen hier nach dem Gesetzentwurf auch in Zukunft ueberall fahren, denn alle Pfade
(und es gab etliche) sind jetzt mindestens 2,5 m breit .


----------



## GearedTales (26. August 2012)

Hallo,

da es Leute gibt die kein Facebook benutzen auch an dieser Stelle nochmal unser Video über die Gesetzesänderung. 
Wir haben das Video gedreht um vor allem nicht-MTBlern einen sachlichen Überblick über die Situation zu verschaffen. 
Falls ihr also mal jemandem eure Lage erklären wollt, vielleicht hilft euch ja das.







Hintergründe dazu gibt es noch hier http://gearedtales.de/?p=446


----------



## Intro (26. August 2012)

Starkes Video , gute arbeit !!!


----------



## rayc (6. September 2012)

> *Neues hessisches Waldgesetz. Fortschritt oder Irrweg - Welche Regeln braucht der Wald?*
> Podiumsdiskussion im Haus der Vereine mit Vertretern des ADFC, BUND, VfD und Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald.


Wir brauchen Eure Unterstützung und bitten um zahlreiches Erscheinen. Helft diesen Unsinn zu stoppen - zeigt Flagge, seid dabei!

*
Mi, 19.09.2012 um 19:30
Haus der Vereine, Oberstraße 16, Darmstadt-Eberstadt*

Erzählt es weiter!

ray


----------



## canecorso (6. September 2012)

Was ist da geplant? 
mfg.seb.


----------



## rayc (6. September 2012)

http://www.fdp-eberstadt.de/node/7

sorry, der fehlte.

mehr weis ich auch nicht.

ray


----------



## HelmutK (7. September 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> http://www.fdp-eberstadt.de/node/7
> 
> sorry, der fehlte.
> 
> ...


 
Auch nach mehrmaligem Durchlesen kann ich mich des Eindrucks nicht erwehren, dass man dort mal wieder lieber "über" Mountainbiker als "mit" Mountainbikern reden möchte

Aber wir können ja mal hingehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (18. September 2012)

http://www.hessen.de/irj/hessen_Int...tral=0de30b54-1047-d931-79cd-aa2b417c0cf4.htm


----------



## Perga (19. September 2012)

ui - jetzt schon jeden Tag Neues:

http://www.hessen.de/irj/hessen_Internet?rid=HStK_15/hessen_Internet/sub/738/73870f3e-68f8-d931-79cd-aa2b417c0cf4,,,11111111-2222-3333-4444-100000005004%26_ic_uCon_zentral=73870f3e-68f8-d931-79cd-aa2b417c0cf4.htm


----------



## Dddakk (26. September 2012)

Ihr habt da mehr "rausgeholt" als ich erwartet habe, für alle Seiten. Respekt!    und Danke!


----------



## mkolb (27. September 2012)

Hallo,
bei der Überarbeitung wird es einige besser sein, als beim ersten Entwurf, aber es gibt noch genügend Konfliktpotential.
z. B. Man darf nur auf Wegen fahren, auf denen ein Begegnungsverkehr möglich ist. Was ist aber, wenn man einem breiten Weg folgt und dieser schmäler wird ? Umkehren oder weiterfahren ?
"offiziell angelegten, befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen möglich sein", das bedeutet wohl: KEINE TRAILS !!!
" Ausweisung spezieller Reitwege oder Mountainbike-Strecken sinnvoll", also ich müsste das wohl jedesmal 30-40 km fahren, um eine Strecke zu finden und es wäre immer die selbe. Was ist aber mit den vielen kleinen Radwegen oder kleine Pfade in den Städten, die alle nutzen ?

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Velociped (29. September 2012)

Eine typisch deutsche Situation: 
Eine Gruppe von Leuten (es sind nur wenige % derer, die das "Gleiche" tun) hat es  geschafft, den Gesetzgeber auf den Plan zu rufen. 
Und der setzt nun fest, was rechtens ist und was nicht, 
repräsentiert durch (Amts-)Menschen, die weder der Betätigung nachgehen, die reglementiert werdern soll, noch einer Tätigkeit, die mit der zu regelmetierenden Tätigkeit ins Gehege kommt. 
Sprich: eine Hand voll rücksichtsloser Egoisten hat es mal wieder geschafft, die Mehrheit der Hobby-Treibenden mit Einschränkungen und Regeln zu überziehen, die eigentlich nicht nötig wären. 
Beispiel?

Motorradfahrer:
Ein paar wenige machen jedes Wochenende derart Radau, dass irgendwann (manchmal erst nach Jahrzehnten!) die betroffene Strecke ENDLICH ENDLICH ENDLICH gesperrt wird. 
Vorher sind die nicht zufrfieden. 
Den Schaden haben alle Motorradfahrer, die nichts weiter wollen als die Strecke einfach nur zu befahren ... ohne in den Ortschaften mit fünfstelligen Drehzahlen rumzukrakehlen. 

Und so ist es mit den Trailfahrern auch. 
Ein paar Idioten nerven so lange die Fußgänger, bis ENDLICH ENDLICH ENDLICH Restriktionen erlassen werden. 
Vorher sind die nicht zurfrieden. 

Typisch deutsch halt ...


----------



## Gerald (1. Oktober 2012)

Velociped schrieb:


> Sprich: eine Hand voll rücksichtsloser Egoisten hat es mal wieder geschafft, die Mehrheit der Hobby-Treibenden mit Einschränkungen und Regeln zu überziehen, die eigentlich nicht nötig wären.
> ...





Mein Wort, ich sage es seit Jahren .....

Gerald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, heute war der Runde Tisch.
Näheres hier:
http://www.hessen.adfc.de/presse/121008.html

Mal gespannt, wie die Reaktionen der Spezialisten sind, z. B. auch von der DIMB ...

Tschau
Martin


----------



## rayc (9. Oktober 2012)

Den Hauptthread kennst du?

Ich denke wir können zufrieden sein.

Für die Mehrheit, die sich schon immer anständig benommen hat, ändert sich nichts.

Trailbau war bisher auch schon illegal, das wird aber jetzt stärker betont.

ray


----------



## mkolb (9. Oktober 2012)

und wo ist der Hauptthread ?


----------



## rayc (9. Oktober 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575858

Schau mal da rein.
Da laufen eigentlich alle Informationen zusammen.

ray


----------

